
Porting my Score4 game to React/TypeScript - ttsiodras
http://users.softlab.ntua.gr/~ttsiod/react_typescript.html
======
jnks
For those struggling to beat the AI, Connect Four is a solved game [1] and
whoever goes first can force a win by starting in the middle column.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connect_Four](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connect_Four)

